# dung-coloured corduroy pants



## raffavita

Hi there.
I have a problem with colours!!!
A man is described:
He wore thick, *dung-coloured* corduroy pants."

I only found "dung" as *sterco*.

Does it mean that they were as brown as manure?

Thank you in advance.
Raffa


----------



## Lello4ever

"Color cacca"?
Perchè dire color letame o sterco è un po' brutto forse...


----------



## raffavita

Dici "color cacca"?
Quanto è volgare "dung"?
Grazie Lello!!!


----------



## JoeMama

Dung is not vulgar. warn: "cow shit" is vulgar )
It is not polite/formal either. ("manure" is a more polite/formal word)
Probably "color cacca" is a good translation.


----------



## furs

Non e' volgare, ma in italiano color sterco non l'ho mai sentito, mentre ho sentito color cacchetta (ovviamente in un contesto mooolto colloquiale..).
Perche' non dire "di un colore indefinibile"?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Joe Mama,
a questo punto mi chiedo se "cacca" sia una buona via di mezzo.
Che ne dite?
Grazie Joe Mama.


----------



## Benzene

Ciao Raffa!

Io tradurrei così:
* "*pantaloni beige, di colore simile alla cacca,di velluto a coste."
Non mi sembra volgare; che cosa ne pensi?

Ciao 
Benzene


----------



## StaceyLee

Hi,

How about, the color of excrement (escrementi d' animali) or fertilizer (fertilizzante) - does this sound too technical?


----------



## jjjones

Per il colore indefinibile, tipo cacchetta, io uso "color can che fugge".


----------



## furs

A parte che la cacca di solito non e' beige (a parte situazioni patologiche), ma nel contesto sono convinto che l'espressione striderebbe parecchio.


----------



## _forumuser_

Dung non e' esattamente fine se usato per descrivere il colore di un paio di pantaloni. Color merda, color stronzo, color cagata, color cacca, color escremento, color sterco sono le uniche opzioni disponibili.


----------



## StaceyLee

color grigioverde, come escremento...?


----------



## furs

Chiunque la fa grigioverde dovrebbe farsi visitare... e anche in fretta!  Seriamente, a me piace molto 'color can che scappa'. E' un'espressione un po' datata (fu inventata da un presentatore televisivo negli anni cinquanta, mi pare, che aveva anche inventato il color singhiozzo di pesce), ma ancora parecchio usata per descrivere un colore indefinibile (infatti se cerchi su google si sono molti hits).


----------



## beauxyeux

"Di un marrone indefinibile" lo definisce abbastanza bene....?


----------



## k_georgiadis

A synonym for dung is *manure* (letame), a standard term in a gardener's vocabulary.


----------



## _forumuser_

Scusate, ma perche' ostinarsi a cercare un eufemismo? Dung-colored qui e' dispregiativo a dir poco. Ovviamente chi ha scritto la frase ha scelto questa parola con cura, per dire al lettore qualcosa del personaggio che viene descritto, o di quello che ne da questa descrizione non proprio  "flattering".


----------



## raffavita

Hi there,
Are you sure it is "indefinibile"?
Doesn't "dung" define it pretty well?

"Color can che fugge" mi piace, ma non rende il marrone che poi si intona con la camicia marrone chiaro (tan).
Grazie a tutti, ragazzi e ragazze!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

True, _fu_, but _dung _is a bit of a euphemism in English, isn't it?  The author took care to use this "genteel" word rather than shit or even manure.  

Maybe _dung_ is used more freely in BE than AE...  I know it mainly from Monty Python sketches.  

Elisabetta


----------



## raffavita

_forumuser_ said:


> Scusate, ma perche' ostinarsi a cercare un eufemismo? Dung-colored qui e' dispregiativo a dir poco. Ovviamente chi ha scritto la frase ha scelto questa parola con cura, per dire al lettore qualcosa del personaggio che viene descritto, o di quello che ne da questa descrizione non proprio "flattering".


 
"Color cacca" ti sembra un buon compromesso?
Non è così volgare, giusto?
Grazie ancora a tutti.

Rafs


----------



## Lello4ever

Tutto sommato "color cacca" dovrebbe andar bene, del resto ha usato dung. Can che scappa... ma chi l'ha mai sentita questa frase? Forse un po' troppo datata


----------



## mammut68

raffavita said:


> "Color cacca" ti sembra un buon compromesso?
> Non è così volgare, giusto?
> Grazie ancora a tutti.
> 
> Rafs



Secondo me "color cacca" è decisamente volgare. Forse "color letame" è un buon compromesso che aderisce anche di più al testo originale.


----------



## _forumuser_

TrentinaNE said:


> True, _fu_, but _dung _is a bit of a euphemism in English, isn't it?  The author took care to use this "genteel" word rather than shit or even manure.
> 
> Maybe _dung_ is used more freely in BE than AE...  I know it mainly from Monty Python sketches.
> 
> Elisabetta



Elisabetta, 
Just browse through these Google results. You'll see that in practically every case it's used disparagingly. As the saying goes: non confondiamo la merda con la cioccolata!  warning: vulgar, use with care)


----------



## furs

"Color can che scappa/fugge" = 72 google hits.
"Color cacca" = 2260 google hits.
Mi inchino alla legge del numero.
Pero' di un marrone indefinibile come dice beauxyeux non e' male....


----------



## raffavita

Ma il color cacca è indefinibile?
A me non sembrava...


----------



## TrentinaNE

_forumuser_ said:


> Elisabetta,
> Just browse through these Google results. You'll see that in practically every case it's used disparagingly. As the saying goes: non confondiamo la merda con la cioccolata!  warning: vulgar, use with care)


Scusa, I didn't mean to suggest that it isn't disparaging.  Just that it strikes me as a rather genteel way to express disparagement. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Einstein

Grigio-marrone è la definizione di *DUN*-coloured (3.190 google hits). Direi che non c'entra niente con la cacca! E' un termine poco usato, ma una possibile fonte di confusione. C'è almeno un pub in Inghilterra dal nome "The Old Dun Cow". Non vuol dire la mucca color cacca.
Però qui può essere una confusione intenzionale, per scherzare.

PS Altri 2.690 per "dun-colored" (US spelling).


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Einstein, non credi che possa voler dire che i suoi pantaloni fossero color cacca, dunque?

Vuol dire solo "marroncino" secondo te?
Non potrebbe essere un modo canzonatorio per descrivere i pantaloni?
Grazie mille.
Raffa


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tante volte capita di sentir parlare di una certa tonalità di marrone che viene definita "color cacarella". Non siamo nell'ambito dell'eleganza, è ovvio. Ma il concetto arriva immediatamente.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Angel Aura.
In effetti, "cacarella" suona.
L'unico dubbio è quello sollevato da Einstein, secondo il quale "dun_colour" non ha niente a che vedere con la cacca.
Grazie mille.


----------



## oliver3

Beh, si potrebbe dire "color di emme", così come una volta il colore rosso scuro (nella zona del milanese) veniva anche detto eufemisticamente "color tra' su' da ciuck'" (color rosso vomito da ubriaco...) e nessuno si scandalizzava.


----------



## Einstein

Dovremmo psicanalizzare l'autore per sapere esattamente cosa voleva dire.
Io mi sono limitato a segnalare l'esistenza di un altro termine, che googlando risulta più usato e che tutto sommato comunica comunque il concetto marroncino o per la precisione grigio marrone. Si potrebbe anche dire "marrone spento". Penso che ci siano tante possibilità e che forse si può evitare un rifermento che magari non è essenziale per lo svolgimento del racconto.


----------



## raffavita

Allora,
alla fine ho deciso di adottare la soluzione proposta da beauxyeux "marrone indefinibile", così rimango sul vago e la punta (ma proprio una punta) di ironia è preservata.
Che fatica, ragazzi.
Grazie mille a tutti.
Siete stati di grande aiuto, come sempre.


----------



## Einstein

Ottima soluzione!


----------



## _forumuser_

Einstein said:


> Ottima soluzione!



Non conosco l'espressione dun colored. Ma per chiarire i nostri dubbi su dung-colored basta leggere le frasi che Raffa posta ogni giorno. Il testo che sta traducendo e' pieno di espressioni "colorite". Qualche esempio:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=554816
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=555481
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=541176

Per togliersi proprio ogni dubbio, Raffavita dovresti dirci il resto della descrizione del tipo, o almeno che ruolo ha nel testo o come viene visto dal narratore. E in ultimo, chi e' l'autore?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Einstein, ciao Forumuser,
in effetti il tipo è appena delineato.
E' calvo, grasso e porta questi pantaloni e un orecchino off-key.
That's all.
E' un tipo un po' coatto, secondo me.
Grazie mille a tutti.


----------

